# Halloween Baby Shower Ideas



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I posted this in general Halloween, but thought I might get more responses here....

My daughter is pregnant and going to be home for a visit in October--so I am going to plan a baby shower for then. I am thinking a Halloween baby shower would be perfect! I know how creative everyone here is, so I thought I would put all those creative minds to use. 

I do not want to go too dark--will try to keep it kind of Halloween cute ( I love the dark, but it is a baby...) I saw some pumpkins done with cute faces and pacifiers. I was also thinking of a "mummy" theme. I will probably do balloons in black and orange or maybe white with mummy faces. I have lots of skeletons and humor would be great, but I want to stay away from any kind of death theme.

So please put on your Halloween creative caps and help me out with any ideas you might have. My daughter would probably be fine with dark humor, but some of the other guests (especially from the Dad's side) might be horrified if I get too crazy. I will try to post some pics when it is all finished...

Thanks in advance and I cannot wait to see your ideas and thoughts. Also feel free to tell me if you think the idea of a Halloween Baby Shower is crazy...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Aww, I think this could be super sweet! I think keeping with the pumpkin, orange, black & white theme would probably mean that no one would be "offended", but if it's something you or your daughter will like, then by all means, you should have it! Here's a fun link that I found that has some neat inspiration in it - 

http://www.babble.com/pregnancy/everything-you-need-for-a-halloween-inspired-baby-shower/

The above link has a super-cute shower invitation! And the colorful cake pops could be made just like that or used as inspiration for cupcakes or a shower cake or cookie favors. 

It could be a fun activity to have your guests create handprint ghosts (search that term on Pinterest for visuals) on scraps of fabric & then they could be sewn into a little baby quilt or wall-hanging. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/815719...e=5&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

The link above are for some cute etsy-created labels and stickers - they feature a pumpkin and would work nicely for a baby shower. 

You could carve out your pumpkins to serve as "bowls" for some of your food items, and that would tie in nicely with your theme. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Mummies ... wrapped up in cloth ... diapers ... is there a connection?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Aww, I think this could be super sweet! I think keeping with the pumpkin, orange, black & white theme would probably mean that no one would be "offended", but if it's something you or your daughter will like, then by all means, you should have it! Here's a fun link that I found that has some neat inspiration in it - 

http://www.babble.com/pregnancy/everything-you-need-for-a-halloween-inspired-baby-shower/

The above link has a super-cute shower invitation! And the colorful cake pops could be made just like that or used as inspiration for cupcakes or a shower cake or cookie favors. 

It could be a fun activity to have your guests create handprint ghosts (search that term on Pinterest for visuals) on scraps of fabric & then they could be sewn into a little baby quilt or wall-hanging. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/815719...e=5&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

The link above are for some cute etsy-created labels and stickers - they feature a pumpkin and would work nicely for a baby shower. 

You could carve out your pumpkins to serve as "bowls" for some of your food items, and that would tie in nicely with your theme. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I always thought colored water or blue Kool-aid and sherbert for foam or blue Hawaiian punch, lemon -line soda and vanilla icecream for foam and a rubber duck floating in those shallow candle bowls would make a cute table arrangement. You could use Halloween Ducks, even the one that say they do not float will float if you put duct tape over any hole on the bottom of the duck.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The same idea can be used as a punch bowl. You can make a mummy cake or do a small version of it on a cupcake.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those Ghouliet!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

if you wanted to play games I would suggest you make up a bingo card with the names of Halloween costumes on it. Markers could be a couple packages of smarties. You could print the costume names on the same card stock you print the bingo cards on.

I you do not know how to make up your own Halloween Bingo...

www.funsational.com/deluxe-halloween-and-harvest-games-collection.html


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are all great ideas! Thanks so much--keep em coming!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I was also thinking of doing something with those little bendable mummies you can make


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute Halloween popcorn boxes
www.orientaltrading.com/trick-or-treat-mini-popcorn-boxes-a2-25_8732-11-1.fltr?xsaleSku=25/5420

Cute Halloween Lanterns 

4CTAKtWwXEy9C1HQyuRPiV4D0hN2bAzGxQYJriGDXQaAtXW8P8HAQ&kwid=productads-plaid^73566797048-sku^25%[email protected]^PLA-device^c-adid^48341688368


For paper plates I would go with a generic Halloween theme or a solid green or purple. I think if you include greens, purple, white, black and orange it will not look so dark as just black and orange, after all this is a happy occasion.




A Halloween shower is a perfect opportunity for a candy buffet. Oriental Trading Co has some really cute monster suckers that would look adorable in a pop-cake stand.

You can have candy bags made up on etsy rather inexpensively, and give them to each guest. I love your idea of a Halloween themed shower.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking out online I found someone had made some really cute chocolate marshmellows. They coated some marshmellows with green chocolate, some with orange chocolate ans some with white chocolate. On the green ones they dipped the top of the marshmellow in those chocolate sprinkles. They allowed these to harden in the freezer, just until the chocolate hardened. Once they were hard they drew a face on them with food coloring pens to make them look sort of like Frankenstien. The orange ones became jack o lanterns and the white ones became ghosts.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Look at these they are so cute! You can find an online tutorial for them here:
www.iwashyoudry.com/2012/10/15/halloween-marshmallow-pops/








On a side note, if you do not like marshmallows, get some cake donut holes and dip them.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Crazy that you posted this because I was going to make a similar post soon! My sister is pregnant and thinking about having a Halloween themed baby shower. I'll definitely be hanging around this thread.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me throwing so many ideas out. My daughter LIl Ghouliette says I should have been a party planner. 

I had another idea about the bingo game idea. If you did not want to do names of Halloween Costumes you could put girls and boys names on them. If she knows if she is having a girl then just use girls names and vice versa. The person whose card has the baby's name on it could get a special gift.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

For a table scape, I might include some colored helium balloons and tie zombie or monster pacifiers to the ends on the ribbons to keep them grounded.

http://www.zazzle.com/halloween+monster+pacifiers

Here is a pintrest page with Halloween baby shower ideas.

http://www.pinterest.com/kelliharvey/halloween-themed-baby-shower-i-think-yes/


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Ghouliet I really appreciate all the ideas! I love having feedback and even if I do not use an idea exactly it sparks another idea so keep em coming! It is funny I was just thinking I had seen some pacifiers that look like fangs, weird teeth etc. and I was going to look for those--thanks for the link!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

These are cute. If I were making them I would cut them out of black card stock and also black felt. Using thin black ribbon I would glue both card stock and felt together with the ribbon caught between them to hang it. For a baby shower maybe xerox a smaller version for mama bat and a tiny version for baby bat.
You could even add a piece of white felt on the center bottom point of the baby bat for a diaper.

Here is a place for black card stock

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/12-x-12-black-cardstock-pack-763367/

Bat Pattern

http://www.kidspot.com.au/kids-acti...ties+1/Make-a-spooky-bat-decoration+12205.htm


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Since it's Halloween themed, you can play " guess which candy bar this is" < I don't know what the name of this game is?> smashed up candy bars in a diaper. The diapers are numbered and they get passed around for everyone to smell......It's pretty funny watching everyone smell the "dirty" diaper.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are some pictures of a Halloween baby shower I used my decorations and props for. It was a huge hit but probably a bit too dark for your tastes.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are a few more. Close ups of the witch finger cookies, the snack table, the baby shower games prize table and the party favor bags I made. The bags have a vintage postcard image of a boy with his top hat scarecrow. Inside the bags are mini spiral notepads with another vintage postcard image of a little girl witch sitting on a pumpkin on the front of the notepad. The bags were full of candy and as you can see from the pictures, they have a witch's broom pen from Oriental Trading tucked in. The note pads and pen were used to play the baby shower games. The Halloween colored bracelets you can see on the table were suppose to be inside the bags but they didn't make it to the shower until the last minute and I didn't have time to put them in the bags. Everyone got 1 bracelet of each color and wore one on each arm. Then we played the "say baby" and "don't cross your legs" games using those. The jars you see with the bags were the prizes for whoever guessed how many candies were in the jars.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG are those pictures huge! Sorry about that. I don't know why they came out so big.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Shadowwalker--thanks for the pictures those are great! I had to laugh because I could re-create almost exactly what you have done--right down to the witch hats--I have those exact ones and also the lanterns on the table. If I could go that direction I would be set--I am just a little worried about the paternal grandparents who do not share my taste for Halloween. I don't know though --maybe I should just do my thing--I think my daughter is fine with it---just worried about making others uncomfortable. Your setting was very well done, love the use of burlap!-. The picture size is great--I can see lots of detail! Thank you!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The paternal grandmother was less than thrilled when my friend, the maternal grandmother, announced it was going to be Halloween themed. And then...she was expecting cutesy type décor. Yeah, she was a bit shocked when we were setting up ; ) But the truth is, my friend was the one footing the bill for the shower and this is the direction she and her daughter wanted to go. I wouldn't be so quick to give up on doing your thing. There were over 50 people at this shower and they all had a blast and absolutely loved the décor.


----------

